# Pour ce faire



## Chouapy

Bonjour,

J'aurais s'il vous plaît besoin de connaître l'équivalent espagnol de 'pour ce faire'.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Lo traduciría por: "*para ello*" pero nos falta contexto.
Ver este ejemplo en WR: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=522201


----------



## Chouapy

Muchas gracias Tina!


----------



## RZT

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​ 
Buenas:

¿Alguien me puede echar una mano con una parte de una frase que no acabo de entender?

La compétitivité d’un territoire repose sur une recherche perpétuelle de productivité avec pour ce faire des efforts en termes de formation, de recherche et d’innovation afin de pouvoir répondre a la concurrence mondiale et garantir un haut niveau d’emplois.

La competitividad de un territorio radica en una búsquda perpetua de productividad con XXXX en términos de formación, investigación e innovación con el objeto de poder responder a la competencia mundial y garantizar un alto nivel de empleo. 

Es que no entiendo por qué ponen "avec pour ce faire". 

¡Gracias!


----------



## jprr

La competitividad de un territorio radica en una búsquda perpetua de productividad con esfuerzos en términos de formación, investigación e innovación para lograrlo, con el objeto de poder responder a la competencia mundial y garantizar un alto nivel de empleo. 

Para darte el sentido general ...


----------



## Choumex

En este caso, haría falta unas comas en el texto en francés para poder tener mayor entendimiento.

Te dice aquí: *La compétitivité d’un territoire repose sur une recherche perpétuelle de productivité avec, pour ce faire, des efforts en termes de formation, de recherche et d’innovation afin de pouvoir répondre a la concurrence mondiale et garantir un haut niveau d’emplois.*

La traducción literal de "pour ce faire" sería "para hacer esto".
Pero no se escucharía bien en esta frase. Yo usaría "para que esto se haga", "para que esto suceda", para que esto se realice". La palabra "esto" en cada una de estas opciones no es imprescidible.

*La competitividad de un territorio radica en una búsqueda perpetua de productividad con esfuerzos en términos de formación, investigación e innovación para que esto suceda, con el objeto de poder enfrentar la competencia mundial y garantizar un alto nivel de empleo.*

Saludos!


----------



## RZT

¡Genial! Ahora ya veo el sentido. Ahora me interesaría saber si es normal la estructura "avec pour ce faire des efforts".

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Choumex

Si, es muy normal, y bastante común.


----------



## RZT

Ah, vale. Si es un problema de puntuación, ahora ya lo veo más claro.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Franxute trianera

RZT said:


> ¡Genial! Ahora ya veo el sentido. Ahora me interesaría saber si es normal la estructura "avec pour ce faire des efforts".
> 
> Muchísimas gracias.



Hola RZT!
"Pour ce faire" es una expresión francesa que significa "pour faire cela", por eso viene en tu texto, porque explican cómo harán lo que dicen que van a hacer. ¿Me explico?
un saludo!


----------



## RZT

Gracias, Franxute trianera, ahora ya lo he entendido. Lo que me despistaba es que no estaba entre comas.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## pickis

¿Valdría decir "por este motivo/razón"?

Pour ce faire, il se tourna vers les écrits de son oncle Sigmund


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pickis.

Non.

Pour ce faire = Pour faire cela. Ya lo han explicado en el post 10. 

Nada que ver, pues con los motivos ni las razones.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,

Si alguien pudiera precisar un poco más cuál es el registro en el que se usa esta expresión, me haría un gran favor.

El post 8 dice 





> Si, es muy normal, y bastante común.


y en efecto, he visto que aparece bastante.

Ahora estoy redactando el resumen de un informe de investigación; expongo los objetivos del trabajo y luego quiero decir: "con tal objeto..." o "a tal fin..." (y allí explico cuáles son los pasos seguidos en la investigación) - la única expresión que se me ocurre es "pour ce faire", pero no estoy seguro de si el registro es adecuado, o si hay otra equivalente más "soutenue".
Muchas gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Ahora estoy redactando el resumen de un informe de investigación; expongo los objetivos del trabajo y luego quiero decir: "con tal objeto..."
> o "a tal fin..." (y allí explico cuáles son los pasos seguidos en la investigación) - la única expresión que se me ocurre es "pour ce faire", pero no estoy seguro de si el registro es adecuado, o si hay otra equivalente más "soutenue".


Hola:
Podrías utilizar: "*à cet effet*" 


> La locution adverbiale _à cet effet_ signifie _en vue de cela, en vue de quoi, dans cette intention, pour cet usage__._
> Cette locution se rapporte toujours à un verbe exprimant une action qui vise un résultat


También: "*dans ce but".*


----------



## traductora en apuros

Hola, entiendo las intervenciones anteriores, pero no logro acomodarlas a mi frase....
 
Des émissaires du gouverneur, chargés de recruter des soldats dans cette province, et porteurs *pour ce faire* de trois mille pesos en vêtements sont tués300. 
 
Mataron a los emisarios del gobernador, quienes estaban encargados de reclutar a los soldados en esta provincia y los portadores por este motivo de tres mil pesos en trajes.
 
pero no tiene puntaucion como para enfatizar ese motivo...No estoy segura de que sean los portadores a causa de ser los encargados de reclutar...
 
Podria alguien ayudarme con la traduccion de pour ce fair en este contexto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

La solución dada por Tina en el post 2 es perfecta para esta frase:
- para ello
- a tal objeto

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## traductora en apuros

NO me parece que sea una solución adecuada...Los portadores para ello, queda mal en español y "ello" no tendria un referente claro. De todas maneras gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## jprr

traductora en apuros said:


> ...
> 
> Des émissaires du gouverneur, chargés de recruter des soldats dans cette province, et porteurs *pour ce faire* de trois mille pesos en vêtements sont tués300.
> 
> Mataron a los emisarios del gobernador, quienes estaban encargados de reclutar a los soldados en esta provincia y los portadores por este motivo de tres mil pesos en trajes.
> 
> pero no tiene puntaucion como para enfatizar ese motivo...No estoy segura de que sean los portadores a causa de ser los encargados de reclutar...


Hola :
 Los emisarios y los portadores *son los mismos*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

_Pour ce faire_ tiene aquí el sentido de:
- para cumplir su misión que es la de reclutar
con lo cual, permíteme que insista, *para ello* es la traducción adecuada.


----------



## Pinairun

Otra opción:

Los emisarios del gobernador  encargados de reclutar soldados en esta provincia -para lo que eran portadores  de tres mil pesos en trajes-  han sido asesinados.


----------



## isabel...

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenas noches, ¿en esta oración qué significa _*pour ce faire?*_

A ce moment du travail de recherche, il faut résister à tous ces démons, toutes ces pseudo-facilités et évidences et poursuivre, car la solution est toute proche, à portée de main. Saisissons-la enfin.
*Pour ce faire*, reprenons synthétiquement les traits constituants  de la configuration recherchée: présence modérée du corps, pas d’emphase du voir et de l’être vu, pas de langage écrit, de langage plastique ou musical. 

Gracias,


----------



## swift

Buenas noches: 

Con valor anafórico, es decir, que remite al contexto anterior, 'ce' apunta a la exhortación 'saisissons-la' : en "pour ce faire" hay que entender "pour la saisir", y significa 'para hacerlo'.  La diferencia radica en que en español no se usaría el deíctico como en francés.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

isabel... said:


> NUEVA PREGUNTA​
> Buenas noches, ¿en esta oración qué significa _*pour ce faire?*_
> 
> *Pour ce faire*, reprenons synthétiquement les traits constituants  de la configuration recherchée: présence modérée du corps, pas d’emphase du voir et de l’être vu, pas de langage écrit, de langage plastique ou musical.


Yo diría sencillamente: 
*
- Para ello, ...*


----------

